# Slip sinkers?



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

What size of slip sinkers do you usually use for carp? I have been useing 1 oz. and every since I started using them I have yet to hook a fish.  Thanks


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

my collection of leads ranges from 1/8th oz. to 4oz. although i mainly use 1oz.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

1 oz is what I generally use. The rods I use to carp fish are the same rods I use to catfish, so the heavier line I have, 20lb test, doesn't cast very well unless I use a heavy weight. I don't "think" it hinders my sucess but then again I never really mess around with other size weights. When I use bolt rigs, I'll up the weight to 2 and 3 oz sinkers, but latley I've been trying to simplify my carp rigs.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i ussually am using 2 oz,as my feeders are 2oz and 
most of my bolt rigs are ussually 2oz or more.i find
2 to be the best all around weight.i use 1 1/2 inline
slip sinkers for my bread fishing.i am currently useing
1 1/2 oz run rigs with a simple float stop rigging.i would
probably ussually use at least 2 with this rig as well
but my main line is 10lb and iam not using a shock
leader.i could probably use 2oz and be safe though.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Do you fish these on a slack line or a tight line?


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't use slip sinkers any more as I pretty much fish the bolt rig. At other times I use a boober and still at other times fish for carp on the surface. 3 oz seems to work best for me, but I will reduce the weight if the bottom is very soft AND the water is shalow and am afraid of spooking the carp with the loud slpash of a 3 oz sinker.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i fish my run rigs with a slightly slacked line,as the fish will
get a bolt effect once the lead meets the back stop and 
i dont use free spool reels so this cuts down on the 
resistance.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

2-oz for me


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I too mostly use 2oz. for my warm water carping, but over the winter i used a 1/2oz. egg sinker, swivel & about 4-6" of leader...i fished this as a "running rig".
The carp dont take the baits in very well when its cold and this was the only way i could catch them...if they got really slow on the take i put the sweetcorn right on a #6 hook and set the hook when they took the slack out of the line.

In warm water i use 2oz. set up bolt rig style even if im fishing method feeders.


Scott


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

Is this where you have a heavy weight on your line so when the fish takes off it sets the hook its self? If so then couldnt you just use some sort of fixed sinker??


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

traphunter said:


> Is this where you have a heavy weight on your line so when the fish takes off it sets the hook its self? If so then couldnt you just use some sort of fixed sinker??


 You are correct. A fixed sinker is often used for a bolt rig, but some people use a slip sinker in the bolt rig so that in the event that the fish breaks the line, the fish will not have to tow the sinker around. A simple version of this rig might use a barrel swivel and a splitshot sinker to keep the sinker from sliding.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

YES, its called a "bolt-rig", i dont set the hook on these fish..only pick up the rod and play them out.


Yes you can......but most of us CAG members use a semi fixed rig, which means that if the line breaks after the fish is hooked, it only take a little pressure to get the sinker off the line so the fish isnt dragging around a big heavy lead(which can tangle in brush and end up killing the fish..this is called a "death rig"..and MORE species hunters should follow carp anglers lead to safely protect our favorite fish).
You can simply use a standard slip rig with a 2-3 oz. weight and pinch a split-shot right above the sinker, this will easily pull free if the sinker snags and the line breaks, but will be "semi fixed" to create the bolt rig effect.

We "euro" style carpers use safety clips that will release the lead if it gets snagged..this is also a big plus if your fighting a fish and the snker gets hung up in brush or rocks...the sinker will come off and your free to fight the fish as normal...where as most rigs would break and the rig , fish and sinker would be lost.

ALL the rigs from the UK are designed with the fishes safety in mind...i have taken steps to pass this on to my other species fishing too.

I will be using landing mats and weight slings from now on for my big fish hunts that include Channel cats, flatheads, Hybrid Stripers, ect. No more fish laying on the rocks and mud..or putting a scale through thier jaws or gills. Heck even just weighing them in the landing net is 10x's better than the "old" way of doing it.

Scott


----------

